# Wanted: Calm well trained horses and their riders



## ivyschex (Jun 27, 2007)

I would like to put together a demo team featuring well trained horses. Any disciplines welcomed; any breeds welcomed. 

If you live close to north-western Illinois or south-western Wisconsin and are interested, please give me an email or a call. [email protected] or 815-367-3210.


----------

